
Neural Network Trained on Donald Trump Transcripts (Twitter Acct) - MarlonPro
https://twitter.com/DeepDrumpf
======
lizardskull
Now use the speeches of Hitler, compare the similarities, and calculate the
accuracy of mr Sam's belief.

